# Tug Tragedy in Mersey in WW2



## Mike Kemble

_"In December 1944, a Rescue-Tug (name & class unknown) was dispatched from Liverpool's Gladstone Dock to assist a stricken vessel in the Irish Sea. Before the tug reached the River Mersey it struck a Sea-Mine, the resulting explosion destroyed the tug, and killed all her crew (one of whom was supposedly only 14 years old)."

_So goes a tale as told to me via email. I have never heard of this tragedy myself, and wondered if the Germans actually succeeded in mining the river, we had a massive minefield out on the bar, but didn't know of any other occurrences.My own check comes up with a possible HMT Bustler??


----------



## Cobbydale

Mike Kemble said:


> _"In December 1944, a Rescue-Tug (name & class unknown) was dispatched from Liverpool's Gladstone Dock to assist a stricken vessel in the Irish Sea. Before the tug reached the River Mersey it struck a Sea-Mine, the resulting explosion destroyed the tug, and killed all her crew (one of whom was supposedly only 14 years old)."
> 
> _So goes a tale as told to me via email. I have never heard of this tragedy myself, and wondered if the Germans actually succeeded in mining the river, we had a massive minefield out on the bar, but didn't know of any other occurrences.My own check comes up with a possible HMT Bustler??


This tug was the POOLGARTH of Rea Towing Company, built in 1922 ( one of a class of 6 tugs) she was mined and sunk on 22/12/1940 with the loss of all hands off South Canada Dock pierhead.


----------



## Mike Kemble

nothing then in 44, many thanks.


----------



## BillH

Cobbydale said:


> This tug was the POOLGARTH of Rea Towing Company, built in 1922 ( one of a class of 6 tugs) she was mined and sunk on 22/12/1940 with the loss of all hands off South Canada Dock pierhead.


POOLGARTH (1922 - 1940)

O.N. 147179. 179g. 90.2 x 22.7 x 11.1 feet
T.3-cyl. (14", 23" & 39" x 27") engine manufactured by the shipbuilder. 800 ihp. 9 tons bollard pull. 9 kts.


4.12.1922: Launched by Smith's Dock Company Ltd., South Bank, Middlesbrough (Yard No. 773) for Rea Towing Company Ltd., Liverpool. 

12.1922: Completed. Registered at Liverpool. 

22.12.1940: Exploded a mine off the South Canada Dock pier head, and sank. She was enroute to assist a vessel in distress. 

Her entire crew perished.


----------



## Mike Kemble

Yet again my thanks to the seasoned experts of nostalgia


----------



## Cobbydale

Photo of POOLGARTH in Sandon Basin Liverpool


----------



## Billy1963

The only British tug recorded in Lloyds sunk in December 1944 was the TID 70, which struck a mine in the English Channel and sank in position 50' 28N 00' 58W, which is about 12 nautical miles South-East of Ventnor, Isle of Wight. There were no casuaties.


----------



## Billy1963

BillH said:


> POOLGARTH (1922 - 1940)
> 
> O.N. 147179. 179g. 90.2 x 22.7 x 11.1 feet
> T.3-cyl. (14", 23" & 39" x 27") engine manufactured by the shipbuilder. 800 ihp. 9 tons bollard pull. 9 kts.
> 
> 
> 4.12.1922: Launched by Smith's Dock Company Ltd., South Bank, Middlesbrough (Yard No. 773) for Rea Towing Company Ltd., Liverpool.
> 
> 12.1922: Completed. Registered at Liverpool.
> 
> 22.12.1940: Exploded a mine off the South Canada Dock pier head, and sank. She was enroute to assist a vessel in distress.
> 
> Her entire crew perished.



I have added additional information on those lost from my database, which includes information extracted from the 1941 Deaths at Sea Register.

DAWSON, Mate, HERBERT STANNEY, S.S. Poolgarth (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 22nd December 1940. Age 30. (Last place of abode 90 Cedardale Rd, Walton, Liverpool)

EDWARDS, Able Seaman, HARRY ISLEY, S.S. Poolgarth (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 22nd December 1940. Age 40. Son of Richard and Hannah Edwards; husband of Mary Ellen Edwards, of Wallasey, Cheshire. (Last place of abode 14 St Brides Rd, Wallasey)

FUGE, Engineer Officer, THOMAS, S.S. Poolgarth (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 22nd December 1940. Age 62. Son of James and Elizabeth Fuge; husband of Ada Fuge, of Wallasey, Cheshire. (Last place of abode 33 Limekiln Rd, Wallasey)

HITCHMOUGH, Deck Hand, JOHN HENRY, S.S. Poolgarth (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 22nd December 1940. Age 18. Son of Thomas Harold and Sarah Hitchmough, of Egremont, Wallasey, Cheshire. (Last place of abode 2 Rivington Rd, Wallasey)

LANGTON, Master, RALPH, S.S. Poolgarth (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 22nd December 1940. Age 52. Son of Ralph and Annie Langton; husband of Alice Langton, of Litherland, Liverpool. (Last place of abode 11 Cambridge Ave, Litherland, Liverpool) 

STEVENSON, Trimmer, MICHAEL, S.S. Poolgarth (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 22nd December 1940. Age 16. Son of John and Mary Jane Stevenson, of Walthamstow, Essex. (Last place of abode 51 Owen Rd, Kirkdale, Liverpool)

Buried Ashore

SHACKLETON, Fireman, WILLIAM JOHN, S.S. Poolgarth (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 22nd December 1940. Age 34. Buried Liverpool (Allerton) Cemetery) Sec. 7. Gen. Grave 223. (Last place of abode 30 Fairfield Cresent, Roby, Liverpool)

Rgds Billy McGee


----------



## Mike Kemble

Billy, yer a star la!! (Thumb)

Thanks to cobby too!


----------



## Tagsy

*Loss Of The Poolgarth River Mersey Ww2*

I joined the forum only this week to clarify this story, which my grandfather often spoke to me about. His brother was William Shackleton, who was killed in this tragedy. At the time, my grandfather was on board NZSC's Westmoreland working as an engineer and en-route from Glasgow to Liverpool about a month later, he was also mined at the Mersey Bar. When the Westmoreland finally limped up the Mersey after being refloated, he actually saw what was left of the wreck of the Poolgarth, which I think was being stored near the Gladstone Dock, a sight which haunted him for the rest of his 90 years. William Shackleton left a wife and three year old daughter, Sheila. Sadly, I will be going to Sheila's funeral tomorrow, but wanted to pass on some information about this incident to her children - William's grandchildren. I have been searching for photographs of both vessels for a long time, but after just a few days, the Forum has exceeded it's expectations, fantastic!


----------



## Mike Kemble

One of the nicest feelings in the world is the ability to find something out for somebody and help someone. Nice one tagsy, hang around.


----------



## TommyF

I am a brand new member, trying to find out information about Poolgarth. My great grandfather, Thomas Fuge (who I am named after), died on Poolgarth, along with his brother-in-law, Harry Edwards. I've obviously struck lucky, finding this site, and now look forward to browsing ships on which my father, 25 years in the Royal Navy, was a crew member.


----------



## Cobbydale

TommyF said:


> I am a brand new member, trying to find out information about Poolgarth. My great grandfather, Thomas Fuge (who I am named after), died on Poolgarth, along with his brother-in-law, Harry Edwards. I've obviously struck lucky, finding this site, and now look forward to browsing ships on which my father, 25 years in the Royal Navy, was a crew member.


Are you any relation to Bill Fudge who was a skipper in Rea's back in the 1960;s..?


----------



## TommyF

Cobbydale said:


> Are you any relation to Bill Fudge who was a skipper in Rea's back in the 1960;s..?


Yes, he was my great uncle, and son of Thomas who died on Poolgarth. I remember spending many happy holidays with him and his wife, Grace, at their home in Wallasey during the 60s.


----------



## Cobbydale

TommyF said:


> Yes, he was my great uncle, and son of Thomas who died on Poolgarth. I remember spending many happy holidays with him and his wife, Grace, at their home in Wallasey during the 60s.


Thanks Tommy for the info.


----------



## andyl10

I too have struck lucky with this site. My great grandfather was Henry Ralph Langton the Master and my Aunt will be excited to discover more information


----------



## fernie2003

Hi,

My great uncle died in this incident...

STEVENSON, Trimmer, MICHAEL, S.S. Poolgarth (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 22nd December 1940. Age 16. Son of John and Mary Jane Stevenson, of Walthamstow, Essex. (Last place of abode 51 Owen Rd, Kirkdale, Liverpool)

He and other merchant navy people who lost their lives are commemorated at the Tower Hill Memorial in London. 
Further info. is available at:
http://interactive.ancestry.co.uk/2706/40465_291401-00039#?imageId=40465_291401-00000


----------

